# Rare pneumonic plague in Colorado



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Man diagnosed with rare pneumonic plague in Colorado By Keith Coffman
15 hours ago
http://news.yahoo.com/man-diagnosed-rare-pneumonic-plague-colorado-003123296.html


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting ...


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I read that today. Pretty scary stuff there. Hopefully, it is an isolated case with no healthcare workers infected either. We sometimes forget that they are always on the frontlines in these types of cases and many of them can be exposed before anyone really knows the patient has a condition that dangerous. Same with the MERS virus and potentially Ebola at some point in the future. I just asked the Lord to protect them and I hope those of you who share my faith in God will do likewise.


----------

